# Driver San Francisco Urheberrecht Hilfe!!



## Phillip20 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich bin ein letsplayer und ich habe eine Frage an euch,ich will ja Driver Sab Francisco letsplayen,aber da dieses Spiel Urheberrechtlich Geschütz ist darf ich es nicht letsplayen,also meine Frage wie Krieg ich die rechte um dieses Spiel zu letsplayen oder muss ich es in einer anderen Sprache spielen?Bitte um schnellen Rat!!!!Danke schonmal im vorraus......


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Februar 2012)

Phillip20 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin ein *l*etsplayer und ich habe eine Frage an euch,ich will ja Driver Sa*b* Francisco letsplayen,aber da dieses Spiel *U*rheberrechtlich Geschüt*z* ist darf ich es nicht letsplayen,also meine Frage wie *K*rie*g* ich die *r*echte um dieses Spiel zu letsplayen oder muss ich es in einer anderen Sprache spielen?Bitte um schnellen Rat!!!!Danke schonmal im vor*r*aus......


1. Es schon bemerkenswert, in (D)einem überschaubaren Textbeitrag _diese_ Anzahl von Rechtschreibfehlern einzubauen, von der Grammatik mal ganz abgesehen. 
2. Über Letsplay kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Das Spiel einfach kaufen -> Driver: San Francisco: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

Dem TE scheint's die Sprache verschlagen zu haben.  Bin ich mit "Phillip20" zu hart ins Gericht gegangen?


----------



## gangville (13. Februar 2012)

Du hast ihn einfach falsch verstanden.
Er wollte fragen, ob es legal sei einen Lets'Play in Youtube hochzuladen, obwohl er schon das Spiel gekauft hat.
Wie wir es in der Filmindustie kennen, ist eine Veröffentlichung und eine Massenpräsentation illegal.
Nun wollte er fragen, ob man dieses Gesetz auch in PC Spielen wiederfindet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

gangville schrieb:


> Du hast ihn einfach falsch verstanden.


 O.K. scheint so zu sein. Und wie ist die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage des TE?
Übrigens hast Du mich auch falsch verstanden. Ich meinte mit "hart ins Gericht gegangen" meine Kritik an Inhalt und Form des Beitrages von "Phillip20".


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das andere LP jedes mal den Publisher fragen ob sie machen dürfen, also mach es.
Passieren wird da nicht viel, außer das das Unternehmen seine Ansprüche möglicherweise meldet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

Na haben wir eine Antwort!  *thx*


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

Ich WEISS es auch nicht, aber vermute es.
Wegen der Sache mit den US Law haben ich darüber gelesen.


----------



## gangville (14. Februar 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> O.K. scheint so zu sein. Und wie ist die korrekte Antwort auf die Frage des TE?
> Übrigens hast Du mich auch falsch verstanden. Ich meinte mit "hart ins Gericht gegangen" meine Kritik an Inhalt und Form des Beitrages von "Phillip20".



Es gibt schon einigen Spiele, die das öffentliche präsentieren auf der Plattform Youtube untersagt sind, doch frag mich nicht welche.
Ich selber habe noch niemals ein Lets'Play gemacht.


----------



## Phillip20 (19. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Februar 2012)

Phillip20 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten...


 Oh! _Ich_ darf mich wohl mit angesprochen fühlen...


----------

